# Brush Hog question?



## Tonk (Jul 6, 2015)

I just bought a used Tebbens Rotary Cutter for a Mahindra 3016. I bought it to mow a 2 acre field of grass and buried rocks. I know where most of the rock are but every once and a while I get a surprise.

Here's my problem.... I can't seem to get it mounted properly. I have the cutter level when I lift it with the tractor but the rear wheel is not on the ground. Once I start cutting with it, as the tractor climbs any small incline, the cutter drops to the ground and starts tearing up the ground. As I head down a small incline, the cutter raises high off the ground and stops mowing the grass. My field is a mess of random high patches of grass and spots of chewed up earth. It looks terrible and I wonder if I'll eventually hurt the PTO as the cutter dives into the dirt.

Here's my question..... What do I need to do to get it right? How do I get the tractor to lift the cutter but also keep the rear wheel on the ground? Any help would be appreciated, I'm new to this and about out of ideas.

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Tonk,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

My first thought....You need to hire a bulldozer to level your 2 acres, and remove rocks.

There is no magic solution for cutting rough terrain with a brush hog. It is a crude mowing machine. You might be better off with a small riding mower that can better follow the terrain.

________________________________________

I'm no expert but here is my two cents worth (for what it's worth): 

Regarding mower setup, on level surface, I would set the lift to hold the front of the mower at desired cutting height. Does your lift hold position? If not, you will have to use a three point chain to hold the mower at desired cutting height. I would set it high because of undulating terrain. Then adjust the rear wheel to hold the rear of the mower at the same height. Lengthen the top link to allow the mower to stay on the ground going over inclines. The mower top link connection should flex for going up inclines.

If the inclines/undulations are too great, you are going to get scalping. All you have for height adjustment is the lift up front and the gauge wheel at the rear.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Sixbales, I appreciate the info. I was afraid I might have gotten the wrong tool for the job and it looks like I probably did. The field is not super rocky but there are enough to make it challenging on a riding mower. I have mowed it a couple times with a push mower on the highest setting. Looks nice but takes forever. I'm thinking the brush hog might be a little too industrial for the look I'm after. 
I'm new to the world of tractors but am having a great time. Not sure how I ever survived without one. Thanks for the quick response, its great to know there's such a great place to come to for information.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

"I have the cutter level when I lift it with the tractor but the rear wheel is not on the ground"
Have you tried to set the mower at a reasonable cutting height, nice and level, then adjust the wheel so that it just takes the weight of the mower?
Just looking at them and know nothing of them, really. I was going to get one myself, but the area I need to mow looks like the moon with grass on it!


----------



## Tonk (Jul 6, 2015)

I like the idea of setting the wheel to take the weight off, just can't figure out how to do it. The rear wheel is not really adjustable (that I can figure out at least). It attaches to the top link via a piece of steel and a chain. It has about 6 holes to choose from to adjust the level but it really doesn't change much. I'm probably missing something??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What model is your cutter? Is the rear wheel support sort of an extension of the top link? If so, the swing arm a frame that the wheel is attached to should have a tab bolting it to the brush hog frame.... there should be a number of holes in that piece to adjust the height or depth of the wheel. Any pictures?
View attachment Tebben TC Op & parts Manual.pdf


Part 49 on page 34


----------



## Tonk (Jul 6, 2015)

It does have 1 wheel in the back with 6 holes. I've tried different settings but none seem to leave the wheel on the ground. I'll try to post a pic. Just crashed a dirt bike and broke 3 ribs and my collarbone. Out of the action for a few weeks. Gives me lots of time to troubleshoot. 

Thx


----------



## kubotakid14 (Jul 9, 2015)

If you need a dozer my buddy has 1 at hall construction


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Tonk said:


> It does have 1 wheel in the back with 6 holes. I've tried different settings but none seem to leave the wheel on the ground. I'll try to post a pic. Just crashed a dirt bike and broke 3 ribs and my collarbone. Out of the action for a few weeks. Gives me lots of time to troubleshoot.
> 
> Thx


Ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Tonk said:


> Gives me lots of time to troubleshoot. Thx


What......... the brush hog or the crash?  Well, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Tonk,

Wishing you a speedy recovery. Whilst you are recovering, please post photos of your brush hog setup so we can see what your problem is.


----------



## Tonk (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the help and patience. I haven't given up, just taking a break for a few more days. Had surgery this morning and they installed a metal plate and some grade 8 bolts off an old John Deere into my left shoulder. I'll get at the tractor in a few days and post up some pics. Only ones I have on my phone are no good. Lots of great info on the forums tho. Learning a lot
Thanks


----------



## Bucky1 (Sep 19, 2015)

I am looking for a pro cap for my new Holland 1620, can anyone help


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

*Bush hog and chains*

Is it feasible to replace the rigid steel from the top link to the middle or rear of the mower with chains so that you can set the mower level and the back wheel on the ground and then the chains would allow some flexibility when the wheel hits a rock or when you are going downhill. I have no experience with this myself but have seen mowers with this setup and assume it's to solve your type of problem. Hope you have recovered from your crash by now.


----------



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

Tonk--Sorry to hear of your accident. Hope all goes well and you are back to normal soon. I do a lot of brush hog work on out place. Not rough but have to mow over contour ridges. I set the 2 lower arms of the 3 point to the correct height for the front of the mower and have the rear wheel set for the correct height at the back. I replaced the 3 point top link with a chain. I have it adjusted as loose as possible but still raise the back of the mower when the 3 point is completely raised. This gives some flex going over humps and low places. Not like a finish mower but for my pastures it works ok. Good luck and set well soon.


----------

